# New to this watch



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

Picked this up at a pawn shop while on a trip. Never seen one before. I ordered a Nato strap to use for the time being until I figure out what to do with it. The battery is just about dead but it appears to work. I don't have a tool that will open wide enough to take the massive back off!

Love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice find how much did you get it for?


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

wanna sell it?
its a grail watch for me

Very cool pickup
Stu


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

This may help mate:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/vintage-aquadive-depth-gauge-70s-391405.html


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks Eluthera for the link. I'm going to hang on to it for a while Stu. I see people putting the steel mesh on these but I'm not partial to those. I may find a dive band with the depth limits chart on it. The nato may be too light. This is a Monster of a watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

NATO came in. Off to get a battery!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

...and no one can open the back! Plan B


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

Mate i did not expect you to sell it to me but can I be first refusal if you ever decide to sell it.
I have the blue orange version already and that needs a new battery as well hope my watchmaker can get the back of.
Stu


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

You will be first on the list if it comes to that. Thanks for the interest Stu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Beautiful watch, brother. Congrats!


----------



## Grahamelawton (Aug 16, 2014)

Make me second in line! Super cool watch...great find! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

The watch you bought at the pawn shop is a collectors item which is why you are receiving several offers, my advice is to hold on to iit and if it needs repairs or an overhall send it to Aquadive...


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Great find amazing! Enjoy


Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow, hell of a pawn shop score. Nice!


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

I am hoping to wear it. I know the fluid filled tube is old, if still filled, and may be fragile. What care should I take?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbossolo (Jun 27, 2015)

There's one currently on eBay that's *VERY *tempting!
Yours looks better, though. Enjoy it in good health. Any luck with the battery?

70s Aquadive Time Depth Electronic Left Hand Diving Divers Watch w Orange Hand | eBay


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

Haven't had a chance to mess with it for a day or two. I hope to look at it late next week and I'll post something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

That is way expensive for a non orange version but it is in good condition

100% authentic except for the strap which does it no favours.

Stu



jbossolo said:


> There's one currently on eBay that's *VERY *tempting!
> Yours looks better, though. Enjoy it in good health. Any luck with the battery?
> 
> 70s Aquadive Time Depth Electronic Left Hand Diving Divers Watch w Orange Hand | eBay


----------



## scubasommer (Mar 29, 2015)

Awesome watch has great wrist appeal!!!
If Stu doesn't bite on it when the time is right, place me in line!
If none of your guys have large enough tools, try a REPUTABLE dive shop in your area "that knows watches"!
Jimmy


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

Nobody has the tool. I did a little reading and it has been suggested to superglue a small nut to the back then use acetone to remove the nut and glue after removal. I'm honestly thinking about that. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbossolo (Jun 27, 2015)

Have you tried reaching out to Aquadive? Might be worth a try. Keep us posted.


----------



## scubasommer (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey brother
a good dive shop will have a spanner wrench that will work, if they work the back slowly she will come right off.
i have done it at our dive center, and on my 50.
but the dive center and tech has to be top shelf!!!


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

Our dive shop couldn't do it. He wanted to soak it in something but I said no. I also tried super glue with a stainless steel 3/8 nut. No luck. I'll try a larger nut tomorrow. No word back from aquadive yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

got it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

Picked up a battery and tested the watch. She started right up! I have some cleaning to do but I'm excited. I'll try to take some better pictures and post them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timedoctor (May 19, 2015)

Good Work. Looks like a good clean and new O ring and your in. 
Bigger nut did it?


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

I actually super glued a wrench that had a large flat surface to the back. It was incredibly hard to turn but it slowly came off. There is a service mark from 1986 lightly inscribed. Are there dimensions for the o ring or do I just guess? And is it the one in the center of the back you're referencing or where the treads meet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timedoctor (May 19, 2015)

The large O ring near the threads. Lightly grease with silicon before screwing caseback on. You can probably get one at your local repair shop....or buy them here. Just measure the diameter in mm/

Watch Gaskets | Watch Parts | Esslinger.com

I'm on the hunt for an aquadive now, which led me to your thread. Congrats on the great find and good luck w the refurb!


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

I've never really cleaned something like this before. I'll probably just get the old o ring residue off and put a new one on and call it good. Any other tips?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scubasommer (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey you got the back off!!!!!!
take your time cleaning and lube the new Oring!!!
cant wait for more shots!


----------



## timedoctor (May 19, 2015)

q tips and alcohol. caseback too. new o ring w some lube and your good. I have a sonic toothbrush I use to clean nooks n crannies.more pics of the work....???....


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

I've had little time to tinker on this and I've been offered locally a bit more than I paid so I'm in a conundrum. It will cost me to get it in great wearable shape. It ticks but probably needs a real good cleaning. I've read about being careful with these because of the oil in the depth gauge. In all likelihood it will cost More than I can afford. Several people here asked about buying it as well though comments and pm's. Aside from eBay or the local individual wishing to buy what is an honest way to sell such a unique item? I have taken a few more pics which I hope to post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

I've also thought about a possible trade. I'm looking for a Omega Moon watch from 1986. I've seen them on eBay sell for 1,800-2,200, and more of course. Just throwing that out there! (If this is inappropriate to post please let me know and I'll find the correct way to do this!


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

I had hoped to be first in line for this

Stu


donoman said:


> I've had little time to tinker on this and I've been offered locally a bit more than I paid so I'm in a conundrum. It will cost me to get it in great wearable shape. It ticks but probably needs a real good cleaning. I've read about being careful with these because of the oil in the depth gauge. In all likelihood it will cost More than I can afford. Several people here asked about buying it as well though comments and pm's. Aside from eBay or the local individual wishing to buy what is an honest way to sell such a unique item? I have taken a few more pics which I hope to post
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

That's why I posted here Stu. I'll pm what my local offer is and see if that's in your ballpark. It's a lot higher than I thought it would be since I don't have the original strap/bracelet. Can't seem to pm on my phone right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

Here are a few shots. I've listed it for sale on an auction site. If anyone here is interested I'd be happy to hear offers, if that is ok on this site.


----------

